

Show HN: Online SID-Player with spectrum viewer - s-macke
http://simulationcorner.net/Sidplayer/index.html

======
egypturnash
This is awesome.

Ring modulation and samples seem to be missing? I've been humming Hubbard's
theme to "Nemesis the Warlock" this past week so I pulled that up and its
ominous drones were just... off.

I also decided to try Crowther's theme to "Zig Zag" to see how it would cope
with the torture test of a play routine running more than once a frame; that
got pretty mutilated too.

But when it works, it's pretty damn awesome!

~~~
s-macke
Thanks. Yes, some features are indeed missing. But most of the tunes are
working fine. I am thinking to emscript reSID or something.

------
mfincham
This is lovely. It seems to bug out in Firefox 25 when I switch away from the
tab it's on - any debugging info that would be useful?

~~~
chengsun
This is probably because Firefox (and Chrome) clamps the setTimeout interval
of background tabs to 1 second to improve performance.

~~~
mfincham
Huh? Is that new? Can I turn it off?

~~~
crandles
I believe window.requestAnimationFrame is preferred over setInterval, and
doesn't get limited as such.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/window.requ...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/window.requestAnimationFrame)

~~~
lewispollard
Actually requestAnimationFrame is limited more (possibly even entirely paused)
as it assumes that if the tab isn't visible, no animation needs to be
requested

------
chengsun
Also check out this JavaScript Amiga MOD player by gasman:

[http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/jsmodplayer/](http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/jsmodplayer/)

~~~
s-macke
He should update it to work with Firefox. Since Firefox 25 they have changed
to Web Audio.

------
tech-no-logical
would probably be awesome (love SID tunes), but I get noting in latest firefox
beta, nothing in latest chrome, nothing in latest opera, and nothing in
internet explorer 11.

my guess there's something wrong.

~~~
s-macke
A lot of songs are not working. Try only the button "Slightly Random
Choice.sid" They all work.

~~~
tech-no-logical
that was it. the rest of the menu gives me nothing, the random button works
fine :) great stuff.

------
benjamincburns
Sounds like childhood :-)

